# Rooftop Numbers



## Free-B-EMT (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any information regarding regulations on placing a vehicles ID number on the roof? My volunteer squad is in the process of buying a new ambulance and one of the options is rooftop numbering. It's a $500.00 add and members are questioning if it is necessary. This is in New Jersey so I would be interested in either state or federal regulations.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 9, 2008)

i didn't think that they were regulated since mostly oly LEOs need to be tracked fromthe sky.


----------



## Jon (Jul 9, 2008)

KKK-1822-F Specs call for:



> C. Top markings
> A “Star of Life,” of not less than 32" in blue, die cut style (may be without the white Staff of
> Aesculapius), shall be provided on the ambulance rooftop.


 Pg 52

PA's marking rule specifies this exactly. I looked at NJ OEMS and FAC and couldn't find anything. You should check with First Aid Council and/or NJ OEMS, though, because they will have the final answer.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 13, 2008)

Jon said:


> PA's marking rule specifies this exactly. I looked at NJ OEMS and FAC and couldn't find anything. You should check with First Aid Council and/or NJ OEMS, though, because they will have the final answer.



Forget the First Grade Council and see what the REAL ambulances are required to have.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 13, 2008)

Free-B-EMT said:


> Does anyone have any information regarding regulations on placing a vehicles ID number on the roof? My volunteer squad is in the process of buying a new ambulance and one of the options is rooftop numbering. It's a $500.00 add and members are questioning if it is necessary. This is in New Jersey so I would be interested in either state or federal regulations.


I'd call the state to be sure on that one.


----------



## Turner (Jul 13, 2008)

Get it. You never know  when you need it for a helicopter landing.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sure the flashing lights, and engine at the LZ would be a clue....

Medivac pilots are extremely well trained, as well as the Comm Specs. 
You give them a cross street, they get the GPS coordinates, and the pilot inputs them.


----------



## Turner (Jul 13, 2008)

Not when they are trying to follow you for any strange reason. But it is good for search and rescue.


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Aug 5, 2008)

Free-B-EMT said:


> Does anyone have any information regarding regulations on placing a vehicles ID number on the roof? My volunteer squad is in the process of buying a new ambulance and one of the options is rooftop numbering. It's a $500.00 add and members are questioning if it is necessary. This is in New Jersey so I would be interested in either state or federal regulations.



We have numbers on both our ambulances and fire trucks. It's nice to have, sometimes the pilots won't call the LZ as it should be called and if they see a unit # on the roof, they have something to go with. Ya never know..h34r:


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 10, 2008)

Guys, pilots dont give a rats arse about what an LZ is called, or the unofficial lingo that local departments use to describe an LZ.  Nor do they need numbers on the top of an ambulance or fire truck to help them. They either know the geographical point they are landing at (which many seasoned pilots do) or they are going to go off of coordinates. This is a completely unneccesary expense.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 10, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> Guys, pilots dont give a rats arse about what an LZ is called, or the unofficial lingo that local departments use to describe an LZ. Nor do they need numbers on the top of an ambulance or fire truck to help them. They either know the geographical point they are landing at (which many seasoned pilots do) or they are going to go off of coordinates.


 
 How do you know? Huh? You know a guy, who knows a guy, who is related to a guy that has seen an LZ? 

Seriously... I decided to look at the top of my truck for this specifically. Nope, no number. 

Save the $500 for something you might really use.... like a GPS or a drive cam!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like a brother-n-law has a sign making business and needs some extra cash...

R/r 911


----------

